# PVC Bike Rack



## Sombeech (Feb 16, 2006)

This PVC bike rack has worked very well for me. It holds 5 bikes and costs about $35 to build.

http://www.bogley.com/forum/showthread.php?38976-PVC-Bike-Rack-*NEW*


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Do you have a pic with it holding 5 bikes? It looks like they would be really close.


----------



## Sombeech (Feb 16, 2006)

kntr said:


> Do you have a pic with it holding 5 bikes? It looks like they would be really close.


No, but hopefully I'll remember next week to snag one.

I've fit 4 in a smaller rack before, so then I built this one. I'll see if I can get that photo for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

I made one for 3 bikes, fits them perfect in a Tacoma bed. Dunno about five though, even given a bigger truck. Over time the PVC will get brittle if stored in the sun, painting is then needed. It's a great idea though.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

LOL - when I first read the title, I could only picture some PVC rear "rack" with bikes hanging off of it, just waiting to fall off on a hot freeway drive. While I was thinking of a "Carrier" yours is a basic separator-style rack. It looks like a great job on a nice separator and if you alternate the bikes fore-aft it should hold 5 without too much problem, unless saddle/bar interferences or a couple pair of really wide handlebars start arguing with each other. Nice job.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice work! I copied your plans and made one. Its not for the truck, but it makes a great bike holder-upper in the garage for all the kids bikes! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sombeech (Feb 16, 2006)

stumblemumble said:


> I made one for 3 bikes, fits them perfect in a Tacoma bed. Dunno about five though, even given a bigger truck. Over time the PVC will get brittle if stored in the sun, painting is then needed. It's a great idea though.


I actually had a Tacoma a few years ago and made a 4 bike rack that worked pretty good.

That one is here;

http://www.bogley.com/forum/showthread.php?21860-PVC-Bike-Rack

It cracked - not from normal use, but from dropping it out of the bed to the ground. Even after cracked, it worked pretty well for a few years.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm wondering if that will work with 29er wheels too? This weekend my rig was in the shop so we had to take my friend's truck... no rack and we had to throw the bikes in the bed, me with my 29er, him with his 26er. I was thinking I'd make him something inexpensive like this in case we ever needed to take his truck again.


----------



## Sombeech (Feb 16, 2006)

GpzGuy said:


> I'm wondering if that will work with 29er wheels too? This weekend my rig was in the shop so we had to take my friend's truck... no rack and we had to throw the bikes in the bed, me with my 29er, him with his 26er. I was thinking I'd make him something inexpensive like this in case we ever needed to take his truck again.


I'm thinking it would work BETTER with a 29er, because the derailleur and disc brakes will be higher above the PVC to avoid rubbing.


----------



## Sombeech (Feb 16, 2006)

Here it is with 4, and there seems to be room to slip one more in the middle


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

what keeps it from sliding?


----------

